# A night of driving



## Thyla (May 5, 2009)

A few pics from one night of driving. Photos are in cronological order




_Tropidonophis mairii_ (Keelback aka Freshwater Snake)




_Boiga irregularis_ (Brown Tree Snake aka Night Tiger)




_Pseudothecadactylus australis_ (Giant Tree Gecko)



















_Morelia spilota cheynei_ (Jungle Carpet Python)







_Acanthophis praelongus_ (Northern Death Adder)

Enjoy


----------



## John_lisa (May 5, 2009)

there some nice pics wish i could go herping i live neer penrith and dont know of any good places to go and i think its getting a lil cold to find anything anyway


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 5, 2009)

That's a really nice North-Western Carpet


----------



## Nephrurus (May 5, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> That's a really nice North-Western Carpet



North western carpets occur in the North West, hence the name "North western carpet". Unless they drove from Cape York peninsula to Darwin in a night (which I'm not suggesting is impossible) that snake is probably from Nth Qld. Check the range for P. australis.

-H


----------



## pythons73 (May 5, 2009)

Awesome pictures,BUT i beleive that jungle is a Darwin python.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah it is a darwin python for sure. Nice pictures matey.


----------



## waruikazi (May 5, 2009)

I can't open the pictures into bigger versions so i haven't had a good look at the pics. I don't see why that carpet can't be a jungle. Just because it isn't black and gold and looks a little like a darwin doesn't instantly rule out it being a jungle. But it does look a bit like a darwin.


----------



## zack13 (May 5, 2009)

Im no expert but I would say that it is a cape york carpet, darwins might be hard to find in area where they dont live.


----------



## Omgitschris (May 5, 2009)

pretty little carpet


----------



## SCam (May 5, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Awesome pictures,BUT i beleive that jungle is a Darwin python.


 Agreed


----------



## hallie (May 5, 2009)

Nice pics...

I see you have man handled everything except the big carpet and the death adder...:lol:


----------



## Thyla (May 5, 2009)

Well they needed moving off the road so we could pass

Nephrurus nice detective work. The python was found in cape york peninsula along with everything else. Unless this python has slithered over 1000 km in its lifetime (highly unlikely), then it can't be a northwestern or darwin carpet.

Is a cape york carpet python different from a jungle python?


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (May 5, 2009)

Awesome photos Thyla, that cheynei is awesome, just goes to show the variability of Morelia across their range...

I have heard in the past of some cheynei resembleing variegata very closley but have never seen photo's of the specimens...

Would be awesome to have something like that in my collection, would be difficult to convince people of its origns though...

Thanks for the great photos


----------



## JasonL (May 5, 2009)

A Carpets a carpet, esp up that way were they are so variable, looks like a nice one though


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 5, 2009)

zack13 said:


> Im no expert but I would say that it is a cape york carpet, darwins might be hard to find in area where they dont live.



I'm with you zack

there are a few cape yorks that look very close to darwins but having bold cream patterning. its stunning cape york


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 5, 2009)

Thyla said:


> Well they needed moving off the road so we could pass
> 
> Nephrurus nice detective work. The python was found in cape york peninsula along with everything else. Unless this python has slithered over 1000 km in its lifetime (highly unlikely), then it can't be a northwestern or darwin carpet.
> 
> Is a cape york carpet python different from a jungle python?



depends who you speak to on that one and alot of people say cape york coastals are just coastals others say they are classed as cape york Jungles and others say that there are cape york jungles and cape york coastals depending on location they where found etc. huge debate has been going on for years on this matter.


----------



## andyscott (May 5, 2009)

hallie said:


> Nice pics...
> 
> I see you have man handled everything except the big carpet and the death adder...:lol:


 

Yeah I noticed that myself Glen


----------



## Fuscus (May 5, 2009)

What a good night. Both the carpet and the adder are magnificent animals.


----------



## bigguy (May 5, 2009)

Thyla

Where abouts exactly did this drive occur??????? This would help greatly when trying to determine species in pics. If it was in Cape York, where abouts. Its a big place


----------



## Thyla (May 6, 2009)

We left Coen somewhere around 6pm. Arrived at Jardine river crossing at about 11pm. It was an epic drive


----------



## bigguy (May 6, 2009)

Well in that case it most definately is NOT a cheynei. You are way out of their range. Varigata are not just found in Darwin. They range over the top of Australia and are found on the Western side of Cape York, and only a short distance from where the drive occurred.

I would agree with previous comments that it was infact a north western carpet. You just found a easterly range extension. You were far closer to varigata range then to cheynei range. Stunning animal. Nicer than any I have ever seen in the wild


----------



## snocodile (May 6, 2009)

That jungle is so beautiful:shock:


----------



## pythons73 (May 6, 2009)

snocodile said:


> That jungle is so beautiful:shock:


As previuosly stated,its a Darwin and a reasonably nice one at that..


----------



## snocodile (May 6, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## solar 17 (May 6, 2009)

*Blow the pic up*

*when you blow the 4th photo up it doesn't leave much doubt as to what it is [imo]...n.w. Carpet ..slightly out of bounds......solar 17 [baden]....AN EXCELLENT EXAMPLE AT THAT..*


----------



## chrisso81 (May 6, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> its a Darwin and a reasonably nice one at that..


 
Reasonably nice? That thing is smokin!


----------



## benmcalpine (May 6, 2009)

Hot Darwin


----------



## GTsteve (May 6, 2009)

That Jungle/Darwin/Northwestern (fight you [email protected]@rds LOL) is amazing! I totally have to have one now!

I don't mean to hijack but can someone tell me where I could find a hatchy that will grow up to have stunning colouration & contrast like that? I think I have found the species I want as a first snake! Please PM me!


----------



## nathancl (May 8, 2009)

screw the crapet that tree gecko is magnificent !!!!!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (May 9, 2009)

bigguy said:


> Well in that case it most definately is NOT a cheynei. You are way out of their range. Varigata are not just found in Darwin. They range over the top of Australia and are found on the Western side of Cape York, and only a short distance from where the drive occurred.
> 
> I would agree with previous comments that it was infact a north western carpet. You just found a easterly range extension. You were far closer to varigata range then to cheynei range. Stunning animal. Nicer than any I have ever seen in the wild



I dunno mate, i'm gonna call you out on this one. Darwins are not found on the Cape.

You know as well as i do that aberrant individuals of any morelia sub species pop up regularly and imo that is what this one most likely is. There are of course other explanations as to what this one is, such as an escaped pet, but i think that this one being a retarded jungle is the best.

But of course all animals tend not to read the text books and are often found in areas where they shouldn't be, in which case you should all disregard anything i have said. And just to add to the disillusionment, i think that carpets are what i would call a circular species. What that means is that this species slowly changes though out its range so that each individual is almost identical to one found 50km away, but then if you compare one from either end of their geographical range they are completely different.


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 9, 2009)

I'm sticking to cape york. just because of its very noticable bold cream markings which is distinct from other coastals or jungles.


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 9, 2009)

I'm sticking with cape york just because of those very distinct bold cream markings that are shown in the cape york's and not the normal carpets or jungles.

cape yorks also come a various range of background colours and the ones in the wild are far more supirer then the captive bred animals.

appolagies for my spelling.


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 9, 2009)

bloody hell thats wiered I posted them waruikazi's last post on 10th may I don't know whats going on isn't it the 9th?


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (May 10, 2009)

I'm with you waruikazi, if you look at the pic taken from the top and look closely at the head pattern it is very well defined much like a cheynei, IMO variegata have more smudged head pattern with a lot less contrast than cheynei...



waruikazi said:


> I dunno mate, i'm gonna call you out on this one. Darwins are not found on the Cape.
> 
> You know as well as i do that aberrant individuals of any morelia sub species pop up regularly and imo that is what this one most likely is. There are of course other explanations as to what this one is, such as an escaped pet, but i think that this one being a retarded jungle is the best.
> 
> But of course all animals tend not to read the text books and are often found in areas where they shouldn't be, in which case you should all disregard anything i have said. And just to add to the disillusionment, i think that carpets are what i would call a circular species. What that means is that this species slowly changes though out its range so that each individual is almost identical to one found 50km away, but then if you compare one from either end of their geographical range they are completely different.


----------



## chrisso81 (May 10, 2009)

So what now? Intergrade?


----------



## m.punja (May 10, 2009)

lmao! Nice snake either way.


----------



## waruikazi (May 10, 2009)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> I'm with you waruikazi, if you look at the pic taken from the top and look closely at the head pattern it is very well defined much like a cheynei, IMO variegata have more smudged head pattern with a lot less contrast than cheynei...



I have seen darwins with a very strong head pattern but not with that patterning, well noticed.



chrisso81 said:


> So what now? Intergrade?



Yes that is a distincct possibility.


----------



## DanN (May 11, 2009)

The snake pictured is typical of most CYP carpet pythons. These animals most often resemble what is popularly termed an Irian Jayan morph. On the Australian mainland these snakes most closely resemble the 'northwestern' or 'Darwin' Carpets, however this is just a name given to the animals by the captive pet community and has little sway on what the snakes really are. The northern Australian snakes have had the gene pool 'reinforced' by the lastest radiation of animals from New Guinea and therefore they all have similar features. ''Most'' Carpets are merely just a variation on a theme and this holds particularly true for northern Australian animals. 

It is pointless to say 'north-western', 'Darwin' or ' Cape York' unless you are talking about specific locality. This animal is just a northern Austrlian Carpet from CYP - same species as the 'Darwin' Carpet, merely a different variation.


----------

